# Paxil cr



## Dougjr (Dec 18, 2003)

My doctor wishes to keep me on the Bentyl indefinitely, but also put me on a low dosage (12.5, I think) of Paxil CR for anxiety and depression...Does anybody else take this...and does anybody have any side effects from it? Some of the side effects look awful!


----------



## denise1 (Feb 10, 2004)

Doug, I take 25 mg of Paxil each day. I've been on it for almost a month and thus far have had no side effects at all. I can't say that it has extremely improved my anxiety or depression though.


----------

